# College football fans?



## greybeard (Sep 20, 2016)

The now nearly 3 year old CFP championship format has shown to be a pretty good success, and I've seen more interest in college teams than in the past decade or so. 
Last weekend's games knocked a few teams out of the AP top 25 and brought some new ones in. Of course, the AP and Amway coach's poll doesn't really mean anything--the College Football Playoff Selection Committee's  rankings carry all the weight but won't begin until Nov1 but let's look at the current AP sportswriter's poll for now. I am a bit surprised to see a couple of 1-2 teams ranked ahead of 3-0 teams, and as much as I like Houston, I think they are ranked a bit high as well-and think Tenn is ranked too low. If Univ of Hou continues it's winning ways, they have an appointment in Nov that will be the real test.
Team............... Record 
1. Alabama...........3-0 
2. Ohio St.. ..........3-0
3. Louisville..........3-0 
4. Michigan...........3-0 
5. Clemson...........3-0
6. Houston ...........3-0.........plays #3 Lousiville Nov 17
7. Stanford...........2-0 
8. Michigan St........2-0 
9. Washington .......3-0
10. Texas A&M.......3-0
11\. Wisconsin .......3-0 
12\. Georgia .........3-0
13\. Florida St. ......2-1 
14\. Tennessee ......3-0
15\. Miami ............3-0 
16\. Baylor............3-0
17\. Arkansas ........3-0
18\. LSU ..............2-1
19\. Florida ..........3-0
20\. Nebraska........ 3-0
21\. Texas ............2-1
22\. San Diego St.....3-0
23\. Mississippi .......1-2
24\. Utah .............3-0
25\. Oklahoma........1-2

Go Coogs!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 20, 2016)

Interesting. I'll always be a CSU fan though, I guess.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 20, 2016)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2016)

Just there for the beer.


JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 20, 2016)

@Poka_Doodle  CSU!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah, I brought the intensity here last year during the bowl.


----------



## LukeMeister (Sep 20, 2016)

Notre Dame is playing a terrible season... :/


----------



## greybeard (Sep 20, 2016)

The season has just begun. But, Notre Dame losing to Texas (a top 25 team) by only 3 points, beating Nevada handily, then losing by only 8 pts to a very good Mich St (currently ranked #8) team is not a terrible way to begin the season. The 2 losses will be seen as 'quality' losses, which are probably just as good in the eyes of the CFP bowl committee,  as a win over a cupcake team such as Colorado or Lamar. 'quality losses' are losses by only a few points, to good teams. A 'quality win' is a win over a team that actually matters in this universe. 

(I left out the 'others' in the AP poll)


> Others receiving votes: TCU 132, UCLA 74, North Dakota St. 74, Boise St. 69, Iowa 47, California 44, Oklahoma St. 42, Notre Dame 32, Oregon 23, North Carolina 17, Georgia Tech 17, Cent. Michigan 16, South Florida 7, W. Michigan 6, Toledo 6, Maryland 3, Arizona St. 3, Virginia Tech 1.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 2, 2016)

I had to resurrect this thread after the ending between Georgia and Tennessee.  

I was out working and just happened to come inside and turned on the TV to see how the TN vs Georgia game was going.  The clock said 4 seconds remaining and Tennessee was 1st and 10 on about the 40 yard line and 3 points behind.  Hail Mary pass with 5 defenders in the end zone.  Miraculous finish Tennessee 34 to 31  

I still don't think they can take Bama but they are having a great season.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2016)

Another  crazy weekend of college football, to add to a not 1/2 over crazy season of college football. An interesting quote from one of the many sports columns this morning:


> Washington is now the only team west of (the state of) Texas that still has a shot at the national title. I mean, who would have thought that Washington would be the only representative alive from the left half of the country?



And this pre-snap formation, from the Michigan game (#7 is the qb) :






Univ of Texas is most likely looking for a new coach--especially if they also lose to Oklahoma next week, LSU is on the hunt for one as well after firing Les Miles, and maybe even Notre Dame if they don't start winning.
Odds on favorite for all the above is Univ of Houston head coach Tom Herman. They best have a buttload of cash is all the Houston folks are saying--UofH intends to keep him.


----------

